# I cannot understand about Poudriere!



## teo (Aug 24, 2015)

Good morning!

To set up a stable and flexible graphical desktop system, it is necessary to install and   ports-mgmt/poudriere configured? The answer if yes, which are the lines for uncomment? And in its place that is appropriate to comment on?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2015)

Poudriere is a port builder.  It is not required for anything, just a way to batch-build ports.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2015)

No, it is not required. Poudriere is simply a system to build custom packages. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## teo (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you very much for the opportune answers, the truth was confusing me with this port.


----------

